# Putting Three JHS 3 Series pedals in series. (Or Parallel?) (Order switching switch?)



## Likez2Jam (Jul 17, 2022)

Thinking of how to take the pcbs for the 3 series Fuzz, Distortion, and OD all available on the site and daisy chaining them Ala "War Scythe" just more knobs (3 pedals one enclosure, not stacked ala pack rat muffeltta, just 3 separate knob layouts in a XXXL enclosure). However how does one take 3 separate pcb's and chain them together? The fact that they are separate boards, that opens the possibility of parallel/ series, or order switching yes? This is probably the part of pedal building I'm still getting better at is the off board wiring. How could I make these features happen with free-wires and switches?

And second which would you think is more helpful (Series/Parallel Switch) or order switching?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




Or is Both possible with two switches?

(Also I'm thinking of calling it the Triumvirate, Hope I can Water Slide this on. Or at least screen print a similar image on the enclosure)


----------



## Barry (Jul 17, 2022)

I've always been a fan of lower gain to higher gain in my pedal chain, I think you could have all or most of the options you seek, but just because you can, doesn't mean you should, it's your board, do it your way!


----------



## Likez2Jam (Jul 17, 2022)

Barry said:


> I've always been a fan of lower gain to higher gain in my pedal chain, I think you could have all or most of the options you seek, but just because you can, doesn't mean you should, it's your board, do it your way!


I do agree that low to high gain in order makes the most sense. I honestly think I want a series/ parallel on-on, (or on-off?) switch. And the series would go  GTR /IN } Fuzz}OD}Dist}OUT.  In my opinion if the fuzz can clean up well with your guitar volume it should always go first (unless you are a weirdo with an octave tracking effect).


----------



## Likez2Jam (Jul 17, 2022)

Likez2Jam said:


> In my opinion if the fuzz can clean up well with your guitar volume it should always go first (unless you are a weirdo with an octave tracking effect).


P.S. I am one of those wierdos, my Whammy/Pitchfork/POG's would go before this pedal.


----------



## Dan M (Jul 17, 2022)

The wiki has diagrams for multiple wiring and order switching (for 2, but 3 is the same idea)






						PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com
				




For parallel wiring, check this thread.  @Pauleo1214 is the master blender around here.






						DEMO: You don't win friends without demoes.
					

In one of my moments of clarity I decided to make a usable pedal. This one  combines the Shika Fuzz and Crystal Drive in parallel. I like doing combo builds because of the possibilities. While series has its place, it can be limiting, with the last pedal having the most effect.  A parallel...



					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




Personally, for series wiring I would fiddle with the order before boxing it up and find what I liked best.  And not bother with an order switcher, chances are I’d never switch it.  But parallel, like in the thread above is pretty interesting.  At some point, I’ll mess around with that idea using the buff-n-blend board.

But as Barry said, if you want switches then put in the switches.  Don’t regret it later that you can’t change orders.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jul 17, 2022)

Connecting boards in series is simple enough. Simply connect the output  from the first board to the input pad of the next and voila.

If you go parallel, you need a buffer circuit.

IMHO, I would hesitate to put anything more than two 3 series fuzzes stacked in series. As they are the same circuit, you are not going to hear much nuance with them in parallel. To do that, you have to select two different circuits with vastly different sound characteristics. You should get more mileage and utility from stacking two. A third might make things too muddy.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 17, 2022)

Distortion and Fuzz in one channel (order switchable) in parallel with the OD (with toggle-able LPF) — that way you can dial in a good distorted bass tone with definition and clarity from the OD, yet the "clean" tone (the OD) isn't perfectly clean so will blend in better with the heavy saturation of Distortion and/or Fuzz without sounding like two different signals (a common complaint of clean blends).

Wait, what? This isn't for bass?


----------

